# Yellow Pus Pimpel Like Growths on Puppy



## Paladin (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey All,

I have a 10 week old Golden Retriever male, who has a couple of, what looks like pimples, growing on his stomach. I'm not sure if they are else where since I can't really see with his coat. I have attached a picture of the growth, not sure if it is anything serious - should he go to vet or just let it fade with time.


Thanks


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

It's always a good idea to get any lumps, bumps or skin irritations checked out by a vet when you dont know what it is. I'd imagine someone on here has seen this before but your vet having their hands on him really is best for diagnosing.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

It's always best to contact your vet. Hair loss or itching can be mange, or an infection.

From the pictures it looks like puppy dermatitis, which every pup I have ever owned, raised, or bought gets. I great it with antibacterial soap or shampoo, rinsed and dried well, then use witch hazel pads and wipe the area thoroughly. Usually its just pimple like spots that have a little yellowish pus, don't seem to really itch, and no hair loss associated with it. Not sure if that's the correct term, but it does seem common.
Eta, he is probably scheduled for vaccinations soon, so if it doesn't get worse, or no other symptoms are present, personally I would have him looked at during his next appointment.


----------



## bethany3267890 (Dec 26, 2020)

Paladin said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I have a 10 week old Golden Retriever male, who has a couple of, what looks like pimples, growing on his stomach. I'm not sure if they are else where since I can't really see with his coat. I have attached a picture of the growth, not sure if it is anything serious - should he go to vet or just let it fade with time.
> 
> ...


my 11 week old German shepherd has these I squeezed one and white goop came oozing out I was wondering if u figured out what they where


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Have you taken your pup to the vet? What do they think it might be?


----------

